# Ventral fins



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Why do betta's have ventrals? Do they use them to swim?  I always wondered


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes. The ventrals are the little dangly fish in front of the anal fin. I don't think they really use them to swim.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

They always tuck them under when they swim so I was curious as to why they have them


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know. I imagine it has something to do with balance when they are stationary.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Ventral fins help fish stop quickly and turn sharply. Ventrals also assist fish in going up and down in the water. They are homologous in structure to the hindlimbs of four legged organisms.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Our girls rest on them like little tripods, it's kind of funny!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I have seen a couple of mine use them to push themselves quickly straight through the water, kind of like when we push off the side of the pool with out legs.


----------

